
Ask HN: How to start a open source project? - matysanchez
Hello HN community!<p>For years my goal has been to start my own open source project.<p>I would like to know your personal experiences developing a open source software, how do you start, and how do you get your idea?<p>I want to start something, but I don&#x27;t know what.
======
viraptor
Solve the problems you have. If your only motivation for the project is "it's
open source", you're not likely to get super motivated to continue.

Otherwise, just start and upload to GitHub. Maybe let some related community
know that it exists. There's not much more to it.

~~~
chuhnk
I second this. I work on [https://github.com/micro](https://github.com/micro).
It started as a single small project solving a specific problem and then
expanded from there.

